# Weird Una Corda Kontakt Behavior



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 7, 2017)

So I stemmed out a bunch of tracks for mixing but have found noise artifacts on all my tracks. I traced the problem to Una Corda and the ambiance button. When i flip it off all my tracks are clean. The weird part is when I solo a non Una corda track with Una Corda's ambiance on button engaged i'll get the hiss on all my other plugs, Kontakt and others. Though not important I am running that Una corda in it's own K5 instance.

example

https://www.dropbox.com/s/tola0ykrywzbfab/Pulsing Synth.m4a?dl=0

Anyone hear this before?


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 7, 2017)

Craig Sharmat said:


> So I stemmed out a bunch of tracks for mixing but have found noise artifacts on all my tracks. I traced the problem to Una Corda and the ambiance button. When i flip it off all my tracks are clean. The weird part is when I solo a non Una corda track with Una Corda's ambiance on button engaged i'll get the hiss on all my other plugs, Kontakt and others. Though not important I am running that Una corda in it's own K5 instance.
> 
> example
> 
> ...



Just loaded Una Corda with (5) other Win10 Pro_ PC _ Reaper Tracks (some K5) and can see the 'Ambience' noise immediately on DAW and K5 audio meters. Nothing on other (4) Tracks even with Volume turned very high.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 7, 2017)

Craig Sharmat said:


> The weird part is when I solo a non Una corda track with Una Corda's ambiance on button engaged i'll get the hiss on all my other plugs, Kontakt and others.



Cannot confirm that here.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 7, 2017)

Hmmm strange, you sure you do not have a routing to a buss, aux, or plugin ? Occasionally I get some pops for crackle here and there from Una Corda. I contacted NI support about it but never heard back.

They did try to create a certain living room songs type of vibe with those options by the way just in case you did not know.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 8, 2017)

Is anyone else using Logic?
I removed all busses

later...started a brand new project from scratch, worked fine so I have some other routing issue. Thanks for the responses...appreciated.


----------

